# Bathroom Reno



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Completed the project today! I want to post photos but I think my renovation skills are better than my file attachment skills. Can anyone help? I uploaded the pix to Picasa.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

shapeshifter said:


> Completed the project today! I want to post photos but I think my renovation skills are better than my file attachment skills. Can anyone help? I uploaded the pix to Picasa.


 
_This is the advise a poster gave out on this forum in answer to the same question as yours:_


upload them to a free photo hosting service, like www.photobucket.com. 

each photo has a unique URL address, it will look something like this:
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...blow/house.jpg

just select and copy the link, come back to your post here, and click on the yellow "insert image" button above, the yellow one with the mountain...


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Will they look similar to the ones posted by tigerbalm? Those are awesome.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

shapeshifter said:


> Will they look similar to the ones posted by tigerbalm? Those are awesome.


Yes they will!!... maybe yours will look even better? :wink:


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

You are so kind :thumbsup: 


The situation that I encountered when trying to download earlier was that my files exceeded the size allowed by this site. I did everything I knew to save them as a smaller file


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

shapeshifter said:


> You are so kind :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> The situation that I encountered when trying to download earlier was that my files exceeded the size allowed by this site. I did everything I knew to save them as a smaller file


I don't know if this will help in your circumstances, but, if you use the Photo Bucket site, there is an option to choose the 'size' of the pic...when it is posted....You can then 'shrink' it down....


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that this was not a demolition and replacement project. Except for changing out the fixtures and upgrading the plumbing, this was mostly all cosmetic. This is the vanity that I re-stained and poly-coated. Cultured marble counter was re-done in a polymer granite look-alike. New fixtures are all brushed nickle.








We had the shower re-done at the same time and I replaced all the plumbing fixtures and trim. The space-saving cabinet is new and inexpensive.









The old mirror had damage on the bottom and we had it cut off to fit in the clearance bin burl oak frame.
The faux painted walls are not as pink as it looks in the image. They are more terra cotta adobe colored. Replaced the lighting fixture, also.








You can see the molding I added at the top of the wall. I'm a cheapskate and used baseboard molding, turned it upside down and installed the flat side to the wall. This was my first project and I want to thank everyone who contributed ideas and solutions. Starting next project tomorrow


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Shapeshifter, congratulations on your first project...


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you Atlantic. Don't know if you realize how much help and encouragement you were!

Val

:cowboy:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*shapeshifter*

Great job. Well done.

I like the way you think (outside the box), with the molding.
Nice idea.


And yes Atlantic, you are a great help and encouragement to all us DIYers.

What project are you starting next?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

My next project will be something simple, like painting a guest bedroom :laughing: 

I am seriously considering doing the molding thing again, except drop it down on the wall about 4" and bring the ceiling color down onto the wall. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I love that idea.

It would make the molding look wider and more "grand."

Great idea.
I may steal your idea one day. :yes:


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

:laughing: Yummy, you can HAVE the idea 

I'll post the result maybe next week. Got a great deal on some pre-primed MDF molding that I think will work just fine LOL.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*shapeshifter*

I look forward to seeing your pictures.

(Soon I will show off my pics of the framing of my basement.)
If I can figure out how to post them.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Email me at 

[email protected].

Atlantic walked me through and it was easy.

I wish this site had IM.

ps maybe put 'yummy mummy' in the subject line so I know it's you.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I have seen molding placed lower instead of at ceiling level. Created a real nice effect. Good luck.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 10, 2007)

shapeshifter,
Your bathroom is layed out exactly the same as mine. I just began renovating it this morning. Check out the before photos here. Good job on your project by the way!

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=7026


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

shapeshifter said:


> Starting next project tomorrow



And what is the next project?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

To rb_in_va, my sympathies :laughing: 

I thought I had the world's tiniest master bath. Good luck on your project.

To redline, my guest bedroom is 90% complete. I did what majikdragon said and dropped the trim down about 3" below the ceiling. Then I painted that gap the same color as the trim. I think it looks really cool.

This is a great site, isn't it? :thumbsup:


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 10, 2007)

shapeshifter said:


> To rb_in_va, my sympathies :laughing:
> 
> I thought I had the world's tiniest master bath. Good luck on your project.


All houses built in the 60s had tiny master baths! Remember folks that were building houses then grew up in the depression or at least heard the horror stories. A second bath in itself was a luxury.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah but my house was built in the mid-80s and for an elderly couple, one of whom was in a wheel-chair. Go figger!

We really can't do too much in the way of an addition, we have one of the nice homes in the neighborhood as it is.


----------



## CrabBucket (Jun 30, 2007)

*shower door*

Did you consider a shower door in there? kind of a tight space, but a nice sliding door would proably work. SOmetimes the curtain is the best choice. I love the rounded shower curtain rods that project the curtain away from teh tub a little.


----------

